Ask HN: What was your most downvoted comment and why? - armenarmen
======
brudgers
The one's a didn't write. Because I didn't write them. After that it's the
one's I wrote and quickly deleted. Because I quickly deleted them.

In terms of actually downvoted, it would be some clever comment that was
clever enough to attract upvotes and wrong/snarky/mean/shallow enough to
attract downvotes. A clever comment might peak at 7 and finish -2.

Consequently I try to write fewer clever comments and will even delete upvoted
comments from time to time.

Good luck.

------
mindcrime
I don't remember specifically, but I'm sure it was one where I said something
like "taxation is theft" or "government is illegitimate", or "bad laws should
be violated" or something of that nature.

Why? Because HN is apparently full of statists who don't believe in the idea
of individual freedom. It wasn't always this way, but it has gotten worse over
the past couple of years.

------
danieltillett
This is impossible to know because you can only lose 4 points and your post is
dead.

I have never worried about the posts of mine that have been downvoted to
oblivion (these were all snarky and mostly deserved to be downvoted even if
they are funny), but the posts I put a lot of effort into that get zero
response.

